# Guys how a bout IT??????????



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 8, 2012)

How bout we come together host a field trial among forum members, just for fun, How about we get together and host a competition of some sort just to get the comrarterie flowing, how be get together and start our own chapter of a beagle club, how bout we all sit round a fire and tell lies as the dogs run in the distance, guys let elevate our friendships and make the most of what we have as fellow hunter beaglers and outdoorsmen, How bout it?????????????????


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm all for sitting around and just listening to them run while we tell a few stories.


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds good to me let's do it


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 9, 2012)

*How About It*

Would love to, but you boys are on the other end of the state from me.  Fellowship among fellow hunters is always fun.  Good luck with your ideas.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 9, 2012)

Hopefully we can get together at a spot that suits everyone who wants to


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 9, 2012)

Come on 95 don't be a Party Pooper !!!! I'm all the way in the South Eastern Part of the State in the OCEAN and I'm willin Anyways, I want to hear Rays BOO-DOG run !!!!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 9, 2012)

*How About It*

May can make it work.  I just love to hear the dogs run.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 9, 2012)

swampcat95 said:


> May can make it work.  I just love to hear the dogs run.



This might help---- Lets Fry A STEAK !!!!!!!!op2:


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 9, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Come on 95 don't be a Party Pooper !!!! I'm all the way in the South Eastern Part of the State in the OCEAN and I'm willin Anyways, I want to hear Rays BOO-DOG run !!!!!!



I'll bring her just for you.After listening to her big bawl mouth you will be lifting her by the tail checking to make sure she is not a male. lol.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 9, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I'll bring her just for you.After listening to her big bawl mouth you will be lifting her by the tail checking to make sure she is not a male. lol.



YOU DA MAN RAY !!!!!!! After you SEE my Blue run you gonna lift  her up by the tail to see if shes's got 5- LEGS !!!!!    Just think Jimmy ----THE LYINGS ALREADY STARTED


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 9, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> YOU DA MAN RAY !!!!!!! After you SEE my Blue run you gonna lift  her up by the tail to see if shes's got 5- LEGS !!!!!    Just think Jimmy ----THE LYINGS ALREADY STARTED



And by a preacher at that!!  Watch out Jimmy.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea.Sure wish Georgia was a little closer.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Apr 9, 2012)

Anybody got a low snake running ground  (maybe the red clay dirt just north of I-20) so we can not have to worry so much about snakes?  I would love for us to get together if someone with a good spot can host.


----------



## mlandrum (Apr 9, 2012)

NO RATTLE SNAKES ALLOWED !!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldways (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in but x2 on the snake ground I'm in Southwest Ga and there crawlin down here


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys we have water moccasins thick as forearms and long as  my legs in the congo dureing the hot months, im figureing now all we are missing is a accomadateable spot to run the dogs and throw some vittles on the ole smoker or egg while the dogs sing that sweet lullaby!!!!!!!!!!!! I just knew you guys couldnt wait to start the lies


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 10, 2012)

What about dawn my way in a 40 ac running pen full of rabbits we would have a ball its about 30-45min off I-85


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 10, 2012)

Im game if you guys are???????????


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 11, 2012)

Some guys have fast hound, some guys have medium speeds  so on and so forth, if im not mistaken we all run a different type hound, in a training pen we would have a limited number per drop, i mean if im wrong guys or straying off let me know some might not want to run in a running pen?cause im interested in the comrarterie as well as hearing some good races! Not to mention some good food!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 11, 2012)

It would be a six dog limit u don't have to run your dogs with other dogs if that's what u perfer that's fine and also we are talking about a 40plus ax running pen with only wild rabbits in it. It's all about geting together and telling all our lyes u know  I think we will have a blast


----------



## bethelpreacher (Apr 11, 2012)

rabbithunterchris said:


> It would be a six dog limit u don't have to run your dogs with other dogs if that's what u perfer that's fine and also we are talking about a 40plus ax running pen with only wild rabbits in it. It's all about geting together and telling all our lyes u know  I think we will have a blast



Name the time. sounds like a good place to me


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets get it in motion, who all plans to attend???????


----------



## brennen (Apr 11, 2012)

Need time and dates an location but I'm down


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll get with the man on  the pin ASAP and let yall know a day and time and we will work on it from there


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds good!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt crew (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I am a member of the Central Ga Beagle Club in Hampton Ga. Last night at our monthly meeting we discussed this same thing. I was giving permission to offer our running pens to the group for a fun trial for any that would like to attend. We have two 40 acre pens that are surrounded by a 1100 acre lake. Plenty of cover and only wild rabbits in pens. We have a large covered area picnic table and a good place to just hang out and listen to the dogs run. If anyone is interested just let me know and we can schedule it with the club and get this started. 
If you already have a place that is fine just wanted to let everyone know that our club is willing to assist. 
Thanks , 
Chuck Carter


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chuck I was thinking of the club grounds but wasn't sure if the club members would be up for it.That place is a perfect spot right in the middle of everything.Even if the dogs get over heated they can just jump in the lake.Just have my lounger ready for me under that big Oak tree!Tell Bobby we just need to set a date and make it happen.

Ray


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 12, 2012)

That works with me if it works with yall let's talk a date


----------



## wrbrock58 (Apr 12, 2012)

rabbithunterchris said:


> Sounds good to me let's do it


  Hey Chris give me a call at 706-546-3461. Roger..


----------



## wrbrock58 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Chris give me acall at 706-546-3461 .


----------



## oldways (Apr 12, 2012)

I be up for attending I would only bring the two old dogs But I love to get togethor to put a face with a name and sit around and visit  I think it would be fun...


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 12, 2012)

770 468 3326


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lets get a time and I will try to be there.  I would probably bring 2-3 dogs that have run with strange dogs before.


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 12, 2012)

I called no answer u can get me at 706-206-5113


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 12, 2012)

I will bring two to three!!!!!! I have a pup im truelly proud of so far!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Would really enjoy getting together. Post up when details come together.


----------



## Devildawg17 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would love to come and watch the dogs run. I just got my first pups 2 weeks ago, and i'm very eager to learn how to train them. Add me to the list.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 13, 2012)

beaverdam boyz said:


> I would love to come and watch the dogs run. I just got my first pups 2 weeks ago, and i'm very eager to learn how to train them. Add me to the list.



It wouldnt hurt to bring them, think of it being similar to our fathers takeing us to sporting events and the great outdoors before we were truelly ready to participate, it instilled a desire in us and got our mojo going!!!!!!

 Hey should we all bring a lil food and drinks or something????????


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 14, 2012)

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves...I understand people are busy and have jobs and all, but garsh darn it we are men, and a man stands behind his word if there is nothing more! Are we going to do this or what guys???????????


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2012)

We did a beagler cookout a few years back and had about 20 people show.

A potluck and burgers went over well. One of the guys made a dutch oven cobbler for desert.


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 14, 2012)

Im ready to get the show on the road . Hunt crew if u want to have it at the club that's fine with me otherwise I will call and set it up here at the pen just let us know thanks a lot


----------



## Chuck Terry (Apr 15, 2012)

Let us know when you get a date and how to RSVP.


----------



## hunt crew (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry guys. 
We had an emergency this past week that we had to deal with.Keep in your prayers a good friend of mine who lost his 11 year old son who was hit by a car at the bus stop. 
But now that is past us we can go forward and plan this fun hunt. 
If you all still would like to use our running grounds. Call me Chuck Carter at 678-776-2310.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for your friend's loss of a son!  He and the rest of the family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Thanks for the offer of the running grounds Chuck.  That pennisula is a good spot for warm weather running (as someone already pointed out) since the dogs can grab a drink so easily.  Also, unless they swim the lake, they will not get lost there.


----------



## johndu (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in Jimmy Shiloh should have her pups this weekend. But Hammer & Ziggy can still run. Let me know when you have my number and I can bring food & drinks.


----------



## hunt crew (Apr 16, 2012)

If this works for the majority we would like to schedule this for may 12. We are thinking a barbecue plate for lunch.  Let's run dogs and enjoy each others company.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Apr 16, 2012)

I should be able to make it. Chuck it was a pleasure meeting you in Good Hope the other weekend.  Great group of guys for a man to learn the ropes from.  How's that male of yours doing?
Garrett


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Chuck Terry (Apr 17, 2012)

I won't be able to make it.  We are having our BBQ and Trade Day at CSRA Beagle that day.   I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats just down the road from me. Unless work gets in the way I'll drop by.


----------



## hunt crew (Apr 17, 2012)

I will try and keep this thread going and maybe even start a new one . lets not let this idea die.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like fun to be had on the 12!!!!! What all do the participating need to bring to help things go a lil more smoothly???????


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully someone possessess a Video camera on this day, so all fun can be shared and veiwed by all that couldnt attend!!!! Guys i t talked to Mr. carter and the way its looking we are going to be in for a blast...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 18, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Hopefully someone possessess a Video camera on this day, so all fun can be shared and veiwed by all that couldnt attend!!!! Guys i t talked to Mr. carter and the way its looking we are going to be in for a blast...



The wife got one of those new digital camera toys. I just needed an excuse to take it to the field. Now, I'll have learn how to post from that guizmo.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Apr 18, 2012)

*cookin*

Will be with Chuck terry cookin chickens at CSRA Beagle Club trade day


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll be there willing to bring what ever needed if needed I can be called at 706-206-5113


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Apr 20, 2012)

Good food, Goodtimes, Goodfriends, Good Hound music, all to be had on May 12 Guys!!!!!! How bout it now?????????


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 20, 2012)

Gonna be there lord willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## jason cook (May 8, 2012)

Jimmy are ya'll still on for the 12th


----------



## Beagler282 (May 8, 2012)

Been moved until September due to the CSRA beagle club bar b que trade day and also the UKC beagle trial over in jackson,GA. Both on the same day.


----------

